# Chainring



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

Anybody got a spare 30T chainring suitable for a Shimano Claris 8 speed? I have a triple chainring but the smallest ring is missing. I believe the smallest it will take is a 30T.

I'm willing to pay of course. It doesn't have to be a Shimano as long as it will work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2020)

I might, can look tomorrow. I did take a Shimano 30t off a triple a while back but not sure if I kept it or not.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I might, can look tomorrow. I did take a Shimano 30t off a triple a while back but not sure if I kept it or not.


Oh thanks! Here's hoping


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> 30T chainring suitable for a Shimano Claris 8 speed? I have a triple chainring but the smallest ring is missing. I believe the smallest it will take is a 30T.


This is is a 5 bolt ring with a BCD of 74mm (I believe). The smallest ring that you could fit is a 24t (but shifting might be not as good and the RD will not wrap enough chain so one has to be careful small/smallish). When I've got a long (eg 300+k) hilly ride I replace my 30t with a 28t to give me a few less inches.


----------



## 120308 (28 Mar 2020)

I've got one for you. It's a Shimano SG-X 30-D.
5 bolt at 74 PDD.
It has been used on our tandem for touring holidays.
It's all yours for the cost of the postage if you want it.
PM sent.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Mar 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh thanks! Here's hoping



Yes here it is. Though I see you’ve been offered the same above.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes here it is. Though I see you’ve been offered the same above.
> 
> View attachment 511219


Oh yes... I'm fixed up now but I do have another bike that could use a better chainring, so I would still be interested. If you PM me we can sort something out.


----------

